# panelled windows



## crystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Είναι τα παράθυρα που δεν είναι "μονοκόμματα", αλλά χωρίζονται σε πολλά μικρά παραθυράκια με διαχωριστικά (ξύλο, αλουμίνιο). Φωτογραφίες. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Κοίταξε να δεις αν τα λένε *ταμπλαδωτά*, όπως τις πόρτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι τα λένε συνήθως παράθυρα με καΐτια (καΐτι είναι το διαχωριστικό). Δες την περιγραφή στις εικ. 5, 15, 16, 20.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Δες και στη Λεξιλογία πρόπερσι τα καΐτια, ντε. :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Κι έψαξα, να πω ότι δεν έψαξα; Θυμόμουν αμυδρά ότι το είχαμε καλύψει το θέμα.

Εύστοχες οι αποδόσεις, αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι το εξής: η αφήγηση είναι στο πρώτο πρόσωπο κι η ηρωίδα μια αμερικανίδα 17 χρονών, επομένως τα καΐτια αποκλείονται αυτόματα. Επίσης μιλάει για τα παράθυρα του αεροδρομίου που βλέπουν στην πίστα, οπότε και τα ταμπλαδωτά φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι κάπως. Θα προτιμούσα να βάλω κάτι απλό και μοντέρνο, κι ας είναι και περιγραφικό ή λιγότερο ακριβές.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Α, δεν εννοείς οικιακή εφαρμογή, αλλά εκείνες τις τεράστιες τζαμαρίες με τα χωρίσματα;
Συμφραζόμενα μπορείς να δώσεις; 

Μία μόνο επιπλέον λέξη φτάνει για να βρει ο Νικσέρλοκ το υπόλοιπο κείμενο.


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Έχω, έχω. Να με σχωρνάτε, έπρεπε να τα βάλω απ' την αρχή, αλλά δεν βοηθάνε και πολύ:

They walk past a row of panelled windows that face out over the tarmac, where the planes are lined up like floats in the parade.

That's all, folks...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι και με σκέτες τζαμαρίες μια χαρά θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου...


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι και με σκέτες τζαμαρίες μια χαρά θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου...



Τζαμάτες, ε; 
Ή τζαματοτεράστιες, phat and ginormous;


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο, δόχτορα, μάλλον εκεί θα καταλήξω.



daeman said:


> Μία μόνο επιπλέον λέξη φτάνει για να βρει ο Νικσέρλοκ το υπόλοιπο κείμενο.



Αν το βρει, θα είναι μάγος - το αγγλικό δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμη. :)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

crystal said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, δόχτορα, μάλλον εκεί θα καταλήξω.
> Αν το βρει, θα είναι μάγος - το αγγλικό δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμη. :)
> [...]


 
α. 


daeman said:


> [...] εκείνες τις τεράστιες τζαμαρίες με τα χωρίσματα;
> [...]


 
:scared:  :s  :twit: 


β. Μα δεν έχεις ιδέα τι εστί Νικμέρλιν; ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

crystal said:


> Αν το βρει, θα είναι μάγος - το αγγλικό δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμη. :)



Μάγος δεν είμαι, αλλά τι θέλεις να σου πω για τη Χάντλι;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Γιατί να μην πει η 17χρονη "τζαμαρίες με καΐτια"; Μπορεί να το έχει ακούσει από τους γονείς της (ή από τον συγγραφέα). Για όποιον ξέρει τι είναι τα καΐτια, όπως εμείς, η εικόνα έρχεται ολοζώντανη. Για όποιον δεν ξέρει, είναι ευκαιρία να το γκουγκλίσει, να δει τι είναι, και να πει "Βρε κοίτα τι έμαθα σήμερα! Αυτό το πράγμα που το βλέπω κάθε μέρα και δεν ήξερα πώς το λένε."


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2011)

Αυτό το καΐτι λέτε να είναι από το τουρκικό kâğıt (προφέρεται περίπου κιαάτ);


----------



## crystal (Nov 18, 2011)

Νίκελ, πώς το κάνεις αυτό;!

Αλεξάνδρα, μου ακούγεται λίγο αφύσικο μια αμερικανίδα 17 χρονών να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη "καΐτια". Συν τοις άλλοις, η λέξη με παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική κι όχι στις τζαμαρίες του αεροδρομίου. Αν είχα ένα 17χρονο παιδί στην Καστοριά που περιέγραφε ένα σπίτι, θα το χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Μπορεί να είναι μόνο δική μου αίσθηση, όμως...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Μπα, δεν παραπέμπτει μόνο σε παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική. Όλες οι εταιρείες αλουμινένιων κουφωμάτων μιλάνε για καΐτια.
Η Αμερικανίδα 17 χρονών μπορεί να μην ξέρει ούτε την ορολογία panelled windows. Δηλαδή, ο καθένας μπορεί να ξέρει τι είναι αυτό, χωρίς να ξέρει πώς το λένε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Χαίρομαι πολύ που θυμηθήκαμε τα _καΐτια_. Και ενδεχομένως θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν ξεπηδούσε η λέξη μπροστά μου σε κείμενα μαγειρικής, ξερωγώ. Αλλά γιατί να βαρύνουμε την τζαμαρία του αεροδρομίου με καΐτια (σπάνια λέξη σε σχέση με το πάνελ), όποιος κι αν είναι που κάνει την περιγραφή. Η άποψή μου είναι εντελώς προσωπική. Άλλωστε, ενδέχεται στη συνέχεια να ζητά το κείμενο να ξέρουμε ότι η τζαμαρία έχει μικρά κουφώματα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

Εγώ συντάσσομαι με την άποψη της crystal. Ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο «καΐτια» απ' το στόμα οποιουδήποτε 0-35 ετών για τις τζαμαρίες ενός αεροδρομίου (ή ενός εμπορικού κέντρου ή μιας δημιουργίας τού Μπάμπη Βωβού κλπ). Άλλωστε το _panel _είναι μια βασική λέξη των στοιχειωδών αγγλικών, ενώ το _καΐτι _απ' την άλλη είναι λέξη που εγώ π.χ. την αγνοούσα μέχρι τα 43 μου — κι όσο να 'ναι ασχολούμαι και λίγο με τη γλώσσα. Δεν ενθουσιάζουμαι ιδιαίτερα με το να αποδίδουμε σ' ένα βιβλίο μια κοινή λέξη τού γενικού λεξιλογίου τής ΓΠ με μια ζαργκονική και σπάνια λέξη τής ΓΣ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

Εκτός από αυτά που λες, Ζαζ - με τα οποία συμφωνώ 100% - μπορεί στα παράθυρα και τις πόρτες, στις εφαρμογές δηλαδή μικρού μεγέθους, να λέγονται καΐτια από τους κουφωματάδες, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου μα καθόλου βέβαιος ότι ακόμα και οι ίδιοι (ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας) θα έλεγαν έτσι τα χωρίσματα σε τέτοιου είδους κλίμακα που συζητάμε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2011)

Α ναι, ξέχασα. 
Αφού μιλάμε για αεροδρόμιο, let's drop καΐτι; let's go to Tahiti! :up:

J.J. Cale


----------

